# Mail2SMS Abzocke ?



## Hawk (13 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein Rat geben was ich noch machen soll.

Ich bin/war Kunde bei E-Plus. Der Vertrag läuft noch ein Jahr, aber ich habe diesen Anschluss 
schon seid Oktober 2003 nicht mehr benutzt und zahle die 9 EUR Grundgebühr.

Plötzlich sehe ich wie meine Rechnung immer wieder ansteigt. Im April waren es schon 
22 EUR Monat zuvor 14 EUR. Also hab ich mal meine alte SIM Karte in mein Handy 
gesteckt und siehe da, ich bekomme anscheinend SPAM auf mein Handy. Weil ich vor 
ca. einem Jahr  den "SMS E-Mail Getaway" aktiviert habe. Also Anruf bei der Hotline.
Die meinten ich soll einfach eine SMS mit dem Wort STOP an die 7676245 schicken 
und dann währe der Spuk vorbei. Hab ich getan.....am anderen Tag waren wieder 3 SMS 
auf meinem Handy.

Nächster Anruf bei E-Plus    "....Moment ich verbinde sie mit der Technik"
Die freundliche Frauenstimme lotste mich dann auf der E-Plus Homepage in den 
E-Mailbereich. Dort sollte ich das ganze dann ausschalten...das Problem war, ich konnte 
es dort nur einschalten. Anscheinend war der Dienst überhaupt nicht eingeschaltet. Die 
Frau schickte mir dann noch eine E-Mail zum Test, um zu sehen ob die per SMS bei mir 
ankommt. SMS kam nicht an, also ist der SMS Dienst wohl ausgeschaltet, dachte ich. 
Zwei Tage später mach ich mein Handy an......wieder 3 SMS.

Erneuter Anruf bei der Hotline. Sie verwies mich gleich an die Technik  
Die Frau erklärt mir dass Sie dagegen nichts machen kann. Ich soll doch noch mal 
eine SMS an die 7676245 schicken und "STOP" diesmal groß schreiben. Sie erklärte 
mir dass ich eine Bestätigung SMS bekommen sollte, aber bei mir kam leider nichts an.

Jetzt dachte ich, wenn ich die SIM Karte sperren lasse entstehen keine Kosten mehr. 
Pustekuchen, nicht mal das bringt was. Tolle Technik, oder?

Jetzt soll ich für jede SMS 20 Cent bezahlen.

Ich denke es wird mal Zeit sich an den Verbraucherschutz zu wenden.
Das kann ja wohl nicht angehen. Hat jemand die gleiche Erfahrung bei E-Plus gemacht. 
Das seltsame ist, dass ich die E-Mailadresse geändert habe auf 
<[email protected]> aber ich bekomme die SMS weiter. 
Langsam glaub ich E-Plus macht das mit Absicht um auf ihre kosten zu kommen,
 anders kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen.


Gruß Hawk


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Eplus hat kein eigenes eMail2SMS Gateway. Fordere einen Nachforschungsantrag beim Zulieferer.


----------

